# sex workers



## nikosl (Sep 21, 2010)

Ο όρος εμφανίζεται όλο και πιο συχνά, τουλάχιστον στη Βρετανία έχει καθιερωθεί. Η wikipedia γράφει:

A sex worker is a person who works in the sex industry. The term is usually used *in reference to those in the sex industry that actually provide such sexual services, as opposed to management and staff of such industries*. Some sex workers are paid to engage in sexually explicit behavior which involve varying degrees of physical contact with clients (prostitutes, escorts, professional dominants); pornography models and actors engage in sexually explicit behavior which are filmed or photographed. Phone sex operators have sexually-oriented conversations with clients, and do auditive sexual roleplay. Other sex workers are paid to engage in live sexual performance, such as web cam sex and performers in live sex shows. Some sex workers perform erotic dances and other acts for an audience (striptease, Go-Go dancing, burlesque, peep shows).
*Thus, although the term is sometimes viewed as a synonym or euphemism for prostitute, it is more general*.​
Σήμερα τα ΝΕΑ δημοσιεύουν την είδηση (δεν την βρίσκω ονλάιν) για διαδήλωση της Ουγγρικής Ενωσης *Σεξουαλικών Εργατών*. Τη βρίσκω προφανώς λανθασμένη ως απόδοση. Η Ελευθεροτυπία γράφει για τις *εργάτριες του έρωτα*.

Εγώ θα το έγραφα "εργαζόμενες στη βιομηχανία του σεξ" αλλά μήπως είναι πολύ περιφραστικό;


----------



## anef (Sep 21, 2010)

Nikosl, παίζει και το _επαγγελματίες του σεξ_, και είναι κάπως πιο σύντομο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2010)

anef said:


> Nikosl, παίζει και το _επαγγελματίες του σεξ_, και είναι κάπως πιο σύντομο.


 
Καλό και πιο βολικό, αφού είναι κατάλληλο για όλα τα φύλα.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 21, 2010)

ευχαριστώ. καλό και χρήσιμο το "επαγγελματίες" (έχει και το πλεονέκτημα που επισημαίνει ο daeman), αλλά επειδή η συζήτηση περί sex workers έχει ανοίξει με βάση κυρίως την συνδικαλιστική οργάνωσή τους και τα εργασιακά τους δικαιώματα, η επιλογή του wokers δεν είναι τυχαία. Κάπως το λέει και η wikipedia στο κομμάτι που έχω κοπιάρει: 
in reference to those in the sex industry that actually provide such sexual services, as opposed to management and staff of such industries.​Η Jane Pritchard μάλιστα, από μαρξιστική σκοπιά κριτικάρει τη χρήση του όρου γράφοντας σε ένα άρθρο της στο International Socialism Journal:

The language itself is highly problematic and emotive. The use of the term “prostitute” is regarded as a denigrating word used for women who are forced into selling sex through poverty and exclusion, while the use of the term “sex worker” is seen as dignifying an activity which reflects and compounds women’s oppression. ​​
Η πολεμική της είναι προς τα αυτονομίστικα δίκτυα που στηρίζουν τη συγκεκριμένη μορφή συνδικαλισμού των sex workers οπότε και η έκφραση εκεί πρέπει να έχει την καταγωγή της. (ένα παράδειγμα φέρνω με το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο, δεν λέω ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε δεκτή την ουσία της παρατήρησής της).

Ομως δείχνει ότι η έκφραση είναι κομμάτι ενός ζωντανού (και τρέχοντος) πολιτικού διαλόγου, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να την κρατήσουμε λίγο πιο άθικτη.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2010)

Τυφεκίζω, Ντουφεκάω, Μια μπαλωθιά: Ο πρωτολογισμός _σεξεργάτ-ες/ριες_ σού φαίνεται πολύ τολμηρός;


----------



## nikosl (Sep 21, 2010)

daeman said:


> Ο πρωτολογισμός _σεξεργάτ-ες/ριες_ σού φαίνεται πολύ τολμηρός;


 
Οσο τολμηρότερα τόσο καλύτερα. Εμένα μ' αρέσει. Να δούμε ποιος θα το λανσάρει όμως.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 21, 2010)

Μ' αρέσει! Κατανοητό, δυνατό και, κυρίως, σύντομο, πράγμα που μας επιτρέπει να βροντοφωνάξουμε:
"Σεξεργάτες όλου του κόσμου ενωθείτε!"


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2010)

Το αρνητικό είναι που το _sex work_ θα γίνει _σεξεργασία_, το οποίο μου θυμίζει τον ιατρικό όρο _εξεργασία_, _lesion_. Αν επικρατήσει, θα ακούς _κακοήθης εξεργασία_ και θα πηγαίνει αλλού ο νους σου.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2010)

[mother mode] You conceive them, breathe life into them, nurture and cherish them and before you know it, they spread their wings and start their own journey. (long-drawn-out sigh...) [/mother mode] 

[daemanic mode] And if they get lesions along the way, what can you do but hope and pray? [/daemanic mode]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2010)

Όσο διαβάζω τον αγγλικό ορισμό πάντως, έχω την εντύπωση ότι θέλει να δώσει διαφορετικό νόημα από αυτό που μεταδίνει το _εργάτης/εργάτρια του σεξ_. Πιο σωστό θα μου φαινόταν το _ερωτικός εργάτης_ (σε αναλογία με το blue-collar worker > βιομηχανικός εργάτης) -- ακόμη πιο σωστό θα ήταν ίσως το _σεξικός εργάτης_, αλλά τρέχα γύρευε να δημιουργήσουμε τρίτο επίθετο μετά τα σεξουαλικός και σεξιστικός.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 21, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όσο διαβάζω τον αγγλικό ορισμό πάντως, έχω την εντύπωση ότι θέλει να δώσει διαφορετικό νόημα από αυτό που μεταδίνει το _εργάτης/εργάτρια του σεξ_. Πιο σωστό θα μου φαινόταν το _ερωτικός εργάτης_ (σε αναλογία με το blue-collar worker > βιομηχανικός εργάτης) -- ακόμη πιο σωστό θα ήταν ίσως το _σεξικός εργάτης_, αλλά τρέχα γύρευε να δημιουργήσουμε τρίτο επίθετο μετά τα σεξουαλικός και σεξιστικός.


 
Χμ... το blue-collar worker ξέρεις ότι είναι δύσκολη υπόθεση. Αν δούμε όμως και τα metal worker, plastic worker, transport worker, oil worker, auto worker και ούτω καθεξής. Για μερικά από αυτά έχουμε μεταλλεργάτης, αρτεργάτης, αγρεργάτης κλπ αλλά σε άλλα έχουμε εργάτης στην αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία, στη βιομηχανία πλαστικών κλπ. Γι' αυτό η πρώτη συντηρητική μου πρόταση ήταν "στη βιομηχανία του σεξ".


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2010)

Για (υπερ)συντηρητική απόδοση, θα συμφωνούσα με ένα «άτομα εργαζόμενα στη βιομηχανία του σεξ».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2010)

nikosl said:


> Χμ... το blue-collar worker ξέρεις ότι είναι δύσκολη υπόθεση. Αν δούμε όμως και τα metal worker, plastic worker, transport worker, oil worker, auto worker και ούτω καθεξής. Για μερικά από αυτά έχουμε μεταλλεργάτης, αρτεργάτης, αγρεργάτης κλπ αλλά σε άλλα έχουμε εργάτης στην αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία, στη βιομηχανία πλαστικών κλπ. Γι' αυτό η πρώτη συντηρητική μου πρόταση ήταν "στη βιομηχανία του σεξ".


Ναι, δεν είναι ενδιαφέρον; Όλοι οι πρόσφατοι (κυρίως βιομηχανικοί) εργάτες μοιάζει να είναι εργάτες κάπου και όχι κάτι-εργάτες...

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει με τους _εργάτες στη βιομηχανία του σεξ_ είναι ότι ο όρος (θα μπορούσε να) περιλαμβάνει π.χ. το βοηθητικό προσωπικό σε οίκους διασκέδασης της βιομηχανίας του σεξ, το συνεργείο σε ταινίες της βιομηχανίας του σεξ κπλ. ενώ είναι σαφές ότι ο αγγλικός όρος αποβλέπει κτγμ απλώς και σαφώς στην αναβάθμιση της ονομασίας των σεξουαλικά εκδιδομένων ανεξαρτήτως φύλου.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, δεν είναι ενδιαφέρον; Όλοι οι πρόσφατοι (κυρίως βιομηχανικοί) εργάτες μοιάζει να είναι εργάτες κάπου και όχι κάτι-εργάτες...
> 
> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει με τους _εργάτες στη βιομηχανία του σεξ_ είναι ότι ο όρος (θα μπορούσε να) περιλαμβάνει π.χ. το βοηθητικό προσωπικό σε οίκους διασκέδασης της βιομηχανίας του σεξ, το συνεργείο σε ταινίες της βιομηχανίας του σεξ κπλ. ενώ είναι σαφές ότι ο αγγλικός όρος αποβλέπει κτγμ απλώς και σαφώς στην αναβάθμιση της ονομασίας των σεξουαλικά εκδιδομένων ανεξαρτήτως φύλου.


 
Ίσως λόγω υπερεξειδίκευσης, να μη βγαίνουν εύκολα κατάλληλα σύνθετα. 


Ενώ με το σεξ-κάτι, πάρε κόσμε:
το συνεργείο σε ταινίες της βιομηχανίας του σεξ: σεξοπερατέρ, σεξτεχνικοί κ.ο.κ.
το βοηθητικό προσωπικό σε οίκους διασκέδασης της βιομηχανίας του σεξ : σεξκαθαριστές, σεξεπιστάτες κ.ο.κ.
η μπάντα σε οίκους διασκέδασης της βιομηχανίας του σεξ : σεξτέτο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2010)

*σεξαποδώ* 1 αυτός που μας βάζει να κάνουμε ερωτικές σκανδαλιές. 2 το να ψωνίζεις ντόπιο σεξ, να μην πηγαίνεις με εισαγόμενες.

*σεξόφωνο* (Εισ-)πνευστό όργανο, όπως και το κλαρίνο, το τρομπόνι, το πουλόφωνο και η φυσαρμόνικα. Παραπέμπει σε πιο τζαζ, ή μάλλον γαμοτζάζ καταστάσεις. [...] (slang.gr)

Το έχεις καθυστερήσει πολύ. Περιμένω να δω πότε θα αρχίσεις το νήμα του σεξ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2010)

Τα σεξιλογικά σ'έξι ώρες επί εξ, που θα ολοκληρώσω τη σεξαιρετική δουλειά μου. 
Αν δεν εμφανιστεί κανείς πιο βιαστικός.


----------



## sadebeg (Sep 22, 2010)

Μια ερώτηση, γιατί εργαζόμενοι και εργαζόμενες του σεξ και όχι στο σεξ κατα το στην βιοτεχνία, στο ναυπηγείο. Επίσης το περιφραστικό θα μπορούσε να είναι σε υπηρεσίες σεξ. Το του έρωτα μου φαίνεται αρκετά συναισθηματικό και δεν νομίζω ότι εκφράζει ούτε τον χώρο στον οποίο εργάζονται, δηλαδή τον τομέα των υπηρεσιών, αλλά ούτε και το αντικείμενο ακριβώς. Από την άλλη το βιομηχανία μου φαίνεται αρνητικά φορτισμένο.

ο γαλλικός όρος είναι travailleuSEs du sexe και ο σύνδεσμος σας οδηγεί σε κείμενο ενός συνδικάτου στην Γαλλία.


http://site.strass-syndicat.org/la-declaration-des-droits-des-travailleuses-du-sexe-en-europe/


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 28, 2012)

Bump!

Τελικά καταλήξαμε πουθενά εδώ;


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2012)

Δες στα παραδείγματα αν σε βολεύει η *εργάτρια του σεξ*:
https://www.google.gr/search?q="εργ...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2014)

Είδα στο νήμα με τη (φρικτή) είδηση εδώ τον τίτλο «Οι εργαζόμενες (και οι εργαζόμενοι) του σεξ» και θυμήθηκα αυτό το νήμα. Οι *σεξεργάτριες* έχουν κάποια ευρήματα. 

Στα περιφραστικά, παρότι έχουμε και τη σύμφραση «παροχή σεξουαλικών υπηρεσιών», δεν έχουμε ακόμα ουσιαστικό με... _πάροχους_.


----------

